# Make my picture better!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Lately we have had several new folks join the forum so I thought it might be fun to ask for your participation in a project to make a picture look better. I always go under the assumption that there is always a picture in a picture, if not several. It all depends on the way you look at it.

Here's an open challenge to anyone interested. Take my picture and modify it as you see fit. Just make it look better.

Things I would like to see include improved composition, color, visual effects, etc. Whatever you want to do.

Here's a link to a slightly larger version if you want to use it.
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/IMG_0537-800.jpg

Hopefully, it will open your eyes to how an image can be manupilated to make it look better than just an average snapshot.

Good luck and have fun.
Mike


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*a quick one..*

Just a little blending and cloning..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that's very cool, I'll try


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe not better but different. A few quick modifications.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Couple of more adjustments


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's an attempt with a little different twist.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the results so far. Kinda like an online post processing workshop, and it's all free! 

Any one else want to give it a try or post another pic to work on?

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i wouldn't be me if i didn't do something like this...










rosesm

anybody going to try cropping?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pretty sloppy work but it is past my bedtime.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

like your pic gator


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Koru said:


> anybody going to try cropping?


Mine are cropped Karen.

And a very nice poem. Good to see you post one now and then. Kinda miss em.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

MT....great idea...when I get home and have a little time I am going to give it a shot.

Nice job KORU to add your own flair to it. You must be a very creative person.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just curious what changing the perspective would do....


----------

